# How would you handle a missing gun?



## HickorySyrups (Sep 14, 2014)

I always kept a revolver in one place that is easy access if I need it in the middle of the night, but out of reach of the kids (oldest of the three kids is 4 years). We don't often have people over except close family, and nobody in the bedroom anyways. One day it wasn't there anymore, no sign of break in, and nothing else missing. How would you handle a missing gun?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You need to understand Wisconsin law and how it would pertain to that gun.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd go check the kids rooms first thing. I have an antique shotgun I keep unloaded behind the bedroom door. My four year old adores messing with it. And it weighs nearly as much as he does. My kids will sneak with chairs to get things they can't reach.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Assuming that you have checked with your spouse and confirmed that it hasn't been moved/sold/pawned/loaned out etc., and you are 100% positive that a child in your home has not gotten ahold of it, I would report it stolen. Most especially if that weapon is registered to you.


----------



## HickorySyrups (Sep 14, 2014)

Ceilismom said:


> Assuming that you have checked with your spouse and confirmed that it hasn't been moved/sold/pawned/loaned out etc., and you are 100% positive that a child in your home has not gotten ahold of it, I would report it stolen. Most especially if that weapon is registered to you.


Just in case, the house has been thoroughly searched. Certainly not moved or sold. There's no registration in WI.

Would reporting to police even be worth the hassle?


----------



## HickorySyrups (Sep 14, 2014)

Darren said:


> You need to understand Wisconsin law and how it would pertain to that gun.


What type of laws do you mean in particular? I have done a lot of reading on Wisconsin state laws regarding firearms, but not sure what type of laws you're meaning I should search for to read.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd report it stolen just in case some Looney took it to go kill someone. They could try to frame you for it or police could find your prints on it.
Course I could just be paranoid.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

sit everyone down in the house , and ask has anyone seen it 

then call any family that has been over ask have they seen it 


then call the police and report it stolen to protect yourself 

under Wisconsin law you are criminally liable if it fell in to the hands of a child and it was not stolen from a place where they did not have permission to be


----------



## HickorySyrups (Sep 14, 2014)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> sit everyone down in the house , and ask has anyone seen it
> 
> then call any family that has been over ask have they seen it
> 
> ...


Those first two have been done, so I suppose the next step is reporting it stolen.

I'm also considering some sort of video camera, the kind that don't make recordings but simply send a live feed to your cell phone upon sensing motion are pretty low cost.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hate to say this, but if no evidence of break in, someone you trust, may be the culprit.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I know second hand of a family in Florida who went through this and it was a family member not residing in the house. A teenager. Think long and hard who knew it was there and then think why you had it kept where someone irresponsible might have access to it... :bored:


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Make a police report. Realistically, there is slim chance of getting the gum back. If it is used in a crime, it is evidence. If it was used in a fatal shooting, you would NOT get it back. If the police make contact with someone that has it and they run the serial number, currently it will come back clear. If you make the report it is in the national system and when ran will return as stolen. If you later locate the gun, make sure that you do a supplemental report to the original that it has been recovered.


----------



## HickorySyrups (Sep 14, 2014)

light rain said:


> I know second hand of a family in Florida who went through this and it was a family member not residing in the house. A teenager. Think long and hard who knew it was there and then think why you had it kept where someone irresponsible might have access to it... :bored:


That's easy to conclude, nobody knows. Firearms aren't the type of thing we show off, and also outside of reach and knowledge of children.

So it looks like the next step is to report it stolen for just in case, and make improvements to security. Thanks for the insight everyone.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

As others have suggested, you will need to report it stolen after a top to bottom search of your home to protect yourself from liability and possible reimbursement from your insurance if it is of value and you report the loss.

You may want to consider a quick draw biometric lock safe mounted out of sight as you have kids in the house.

Apparently if it was the only item t go missing and no break in occurred you were too casual about the safety factor of where you hid it.

The old saying of a secret is only a secret if you don't tell anyone else really is applicable in this situation. With that in mind it might be best to begin your house search with your spouse first and after that check the children's rooms thoroughly in case one got it thinking it was a toy. 

On the bright side if it was stolen with no break in, the suspect list should be short.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

had a rash of robberies near us broad day light , someone finally caught them it was 2 teens , they only took small easy to carry stuff that would fit in a school back pack or large pocket , they mostly wanted wallets and jewelry easy to get rid of stuff but took a bunch of stuff never any force entry they would go up to a house open the screen door ,they choose nice spring days when people would be airing the house out , often people were home while it happened just up stairs or in the basement , maybe out working in the garage mowing the lawn , they were very fast and often people would hardly notice they were there , some would think they heard the screen door shut as the 2 left come down and not see any one


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That's the kind of thefts that are becoming prevalent in my area as well. People outside mowing, someone slips in and grabs what they can. Homeowners insurance often won't cover such thefts because there was no forced entry. 

I know in Ohio you are required to report a stolen/missing firearm.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it may seem strange to lock doors while you are home , but it can be all it takes to keep the walk through and grab theft from happening.

makes me wonder if we will be seeing key card entry systems on houses soon where you can wear a wrist band that when you place you hand next to the pas the door will open we already run this type of setup for server rooms and many businesses the card reader keeps a log of everyone in and out adding they also all have cameras


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> That's the kind of thefts that are becoming prevalent in my area as well. People outside mowing, someone slips in and grabs what they can. Homeowners insurance often won't cover such thefts because there was no forced entry.
> 
> I know in Ohio you are required to report a stolen/missing firearm.


When I am out of the House Mowing_, always lock-up the House, just like I was going to town. We have 13 acres of wooded Hills_. And I am frequently out of Sight of the Front door, or back either. Yep! Lock it up Tight!
Of course we still have those two big unfriendly Dobermans on patrol in the house, if I'm outdoor very long.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

HickorySyrups said:


> I always kept a revolver in one place that is easy access if I need it in the middle of the night, but out of reach of the kids (oldest of the three kids is 4 years). We don't often have people over except close family, and nobody in the bedroom anyways. One day it wasn't there anymore, no sign of break in, and nothing else missing. How would you handle a missing gun?


Do you have any idea about a time frame? This weapon might have been missing for a longer time than you anticipated. SOMEONE took it. Now it's up to you to remember just who has been in your house for that length of time.

Oh, and report this theft to the police.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Speaking as a former rambunctious four year old, trust me when I tell you that nothing is hidden well enough, and nothing is ever out of reach.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My dad kept his pistol in his underwear drawer, but the cartridges were well hidden, in that high cabinet over the stove. If you smash a cartridge between two bricks it'll go "BANG!", but sometimes you'll get hit in the leg with a large piece of brass. Then you have to go to the doctor.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Dad kept the pistol in the top nightstand drawer, the bullets in the top dresser drawer, and the rifle and shotgun in the closet.
Vicker, I just realized I need a gun safe lol.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

It definitely should be reported. Even if no formal registration exists in your state, if its recovered in a crime, there may be enough paper trail from the original owner to connect it to you.

Not even counting possible liability, if its not reported, you just gave the thieves a free pass to disposed of stolen property without consequence. If it is recovered from a crime, or a gun shop or pawn shop calling it in to check when someone tries to sell it, you could recover it, and the thieves caught. No report, you just GAVE it away for free.

I concur on the comments, if its not locked up, it isn't secure. Fine if you choose to keep it available, but just because nobody supposedly knows about it doesn't mean it would be hard to find, or someone didnt find it and mention it to someone else, like kids.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

vicker said:


> Speaking as a former rambunctious four year old, trust me when I tell you that nothing is hidden well enough, and nothing is ever out of reach.


That is absolutely true. For many a year, we did not keep any gun _inside_ the house, because of a small child who was too smart, sneaky and ornery to take that risk.


----------

